# Coralife Freshwater 9" Mini Aqualight-2 x 9W



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Does anyone have already used a compact fixture Coralife Freshwater 9" on a nano tank?
And is there a way to mount a Coralife Aqualight Mounting Legs?

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17945/si1320389/cl0/coralifeaqualightmountinglegsblack
It looks like these mountings legs can't be mounted on that fixture.

Any alternatives?


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

The legs won't work on the Aqualight mini. They make a marine version of the 12" with 2 18 watt bulbs that the legs work on.

Current USA makes a 12" single bulb 18 watt CF.

Finnex makes a 12" light that uses a 13 watt. You also might want to look at the Jalli lights which I suspect are rebrands of the Finnex.

Jebo and Azoo both make a 13watt clip on lights. Azoo also makes a 20 LED light that looks kinda neat but doesn't really put out too much light (I've seen it in person. Its rather dim.)

Tom Aquatics also makes a 13 watt clip on and a 13" hood thats adjustable from 16" to 20" I think.

Charlie


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Trackhazard is right you can't use those legs 'out of the box' on the mini, but if your a DIY kinda person you can follow this thread.

http://www.geocities.com/jhoetzl/tank/lighting/coralifemini/index.htm


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Coralife 12" with 2x18" is for reef and I think there's no freshwater bulbs available for that though.

Also, I asked the information regarding the Current USA 12" single buld 18w CF. The guy said this light fixture is for saltwater (reef) instead. However that one can have a mounting legs attached.

Regarding Azoo does they supply in Canada or US shipping?



trackhazard said:


> The legs won't work on the Aqualight mini. They make a marine version of the 12" with 2 18 watt bulbs that the legs work on.
> 
> Current USA makes a 12" single bulb 18 watt CF.
> 
> ...


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

The only thing that makes it freshwater or salt water is the bulb. While the fixture may ship with an actinic/daylight bulb, no one says you have to stick with it.

I used a 12" Current fixture on my ADA 30C:










It shipped with an actinic/daylight bulb. I replaced it a Current 18w Dual Daylight 6500K/10000K bulb.

The Coralife fixture is the same thing except it ships with 2 bulbs, one 10000K and one actinic, either of which you can replace.

The 18w bulb for both fixtures is very common in a dazzling array of choices for color. You can pretty much buy one at any local fish store. When your guy told you there were no freshwater bulbs available, he was quite mistaken.

As far as Azoo, you're gonna have to contact them. Do a google search for Azoo and you'll find their contact info.

Charlie


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

What kind of brand is your 12" fixture? And where did u buy it? The 12" fits perfectly on my 3 gal tank though.

I saw this one 12" Coralife which has Includes Aqualight 2x18 Watt 50% Actinic, 50% 10,000K Bulbs
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c64280/p16714257.html
I'm just wonderring if it's possible to replace both bulbs with Coralife 9 Watt 10,000K Mini Aqualight Replacement Lamp. My only concern is the pins. I'm not sure this fixture can be mounted with Coralife mounting legs compatible.

On the other hands, I think they make a mistake of posting the wrong picture of this fixture. It's supposed to be like this one though which can be mounted with any Coralife (Aqualight Legs Black 4-pack)
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...alifeaqualightdoublelinearstrippowercompact12

I've already mailed and still wait for their answer.

BTW, really like the scape and driftwoods your cube nano tank and it's an ADA. Just a though with a nice black background will create more depth and hide all your equipments. Did you build DIY this stand underneath it?



trackhazard said:


> The only thing that makes it freshwater or salt water is the bulb. While the fixture may ship with an actinic/daylight bulb, no one says you have to stick with it.
> 
> I used a 12" Current fixture on my ADA 30C:
> 
> ...


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

> What kind of brand is your 12" fixture? And where did u buy it? The 12" fits perfectly on my 3 gal tank though.


As I mentioned in my post, it is a 12" Current fixture. 1x18W. They are available all over. Not hard to get at all.



> I saw this one 12" Coralife which has Includes Aqualight 2x18 Watt 50% Actinic, 50% 10,000K Bulbs
> http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquar...p16714257.html
> I'm just wonderring if it's possible to replace both bulbs with Coralife 9 Watt 10,000K Mini Aqualight Replacement Lamp. My only concern is the pins. I'm not sure this fixture can be mounted with Coralife mounting legs compatible.


The unit uses 2x18w square pin bulbs. You cannot switch them for 9 watts. If you want 18w, you need a 1x18w fixture or a fixture using 2x9w. The only easily available 12" 1x18w fixture I know of is the Current USA one which I posted. The standard Coralife legs will fit on the Aqualight moonlight fixture. The only fiture they won't fit on is the mini aqualight (2x9w).



> On the other hands, I think they make a mistake of posting the wrong picture of this fixture. It's supposed to be like this one though which can be mounted with any Coralife (Aqualight Legs Black 4-pack) http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/...powercompact12


That is the same fixture as the one you posted earlier from petsandponds.com with the exception of the moonlight LEDs. Coralife's LED fixtures come in black finish. Their non LED fixtures come in gold finish. Bulbwise, they are exactly the same.



> BTW, really like the scape and driftwoods your cube nano tank and it's an ADA. Just a though with a nice black background will create more depth and hide all your equipments. Did you build DIY this stand underneath it?


The tank used to sit in my kid's room. He doesn't care about visible equipment. The "stand" is a 12"x12" cutting board.

Charlie


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

The one that you own is a Current-USA
Did u get good result plants grow with Current 18w Dual Daylight 6500K/10000K bulb??



trackhazard said:


> As I mentioned in my post, it is a 12" Current fixture. 1x18W. They are available all over. Not hard to get at all.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

qpixo said:


> The one that you own is a Current-USA
> Did u get good result plants grow with Current 18w Dual Daylight 6500K/10000K bulb??


Current = Current USA

The USA just signifies that its based in the US.

You buy cars from Honda North America but no one calls their local dealership the Honda North America dealership.

The dual daylight bullb works like almost any other bulb in its class. No one is gonna get awesome growth from 18w only especially with the slow growers I had in that tank. I can say that no plants ever died in that tank.

Charlie


----------

